# Toten Fisch wässern



## Indivi (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Hecht im Rhein gefangen.
Nun habe ich die Erfahrung, dass die Fische aus dem Rhein alle etwas moderig schmecken. (Hatte allerdings bis heute auch nur Weißfische).
Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es etwas bringt, den bereits ausgenommenen, geschuppten und gewaschenen Fisch bis heute Abend noch in Wasser zu legen, damit er etwas von diesem "Rhein-Geschmack" verliert... Allerdings kommt mir dieser Gedanke auch komisch vor, weil er ja eigentlich dazu leben muss.
Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen?
Ist das überhaupt bei einem Hecht nötig?
MfG


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

Moin Indivi!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so klappt. Tote, ausgenommene Tiere zu Wässern, dient und da bin ich mir recht sicher, nur dem Zweck, das Blut aus den Gefäßen zu ziehen.

Ob Fische aus dem Rhein pauschal erstmal lebending ins saubere Wasser müssen, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich denke aber eher nicht.


Gruß!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

Der Modergeschmack ist recht einfach zu beseitigen. Entweder den Hecht häuten, oder so gründlich schuppen,
dass die Haut anschließend weiss ist. 
Dann sollte er geschmacklich gut sein. :m


----------



## Indivi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

Ok, dann werde ich das einfach mal lassen mit dem wässern 
Mal aus interesse: Der moderige Geschmack kann doch nicht nur von der Haut kommen, denn ich habe bereits diverse Fische aus dem Rhein filetiert (auch die Haut mit abgemacht) und es war geschmacklich nicht viel anders.
Oder ist das eine eigenart vom Hecht, dass die Haut besonders moderig schmeckt?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*



Indivi schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich das einfach mal lassen mit dem wässern
> Mal aus interesse: Der moderige Geschmack kann doch nicht nur von der Haut kommen, denn ich habe bereits diverse Fische aus dem Rhein filetiert (auch die Haut mit abgemacht) und es war geschmacklich nicht viel anders.
> Oder ist das eine eigenart vom Hecht, dass die Haut besonders moderig schmeckt?


 

Ich hatte bereits einige aus der Müritz, da hat sich das intensive Schrubben gelohnt.


----------



## daci7 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Der Modergeschmack ist recht einfach zu  beseitigen. Entweder den Hecht häuten, oder so gründlich schuppen,
> dass die Haut anschließend weiss ist.
> Dann sollte er geschmacklich gut sein. :m



Ihr redet aneinander vorbei denke ich |supergri das Schrubben und Entfernen der haut dient dazu den typischen "Hechtgeschmack" abzuschwächen.



Indivi schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die Erfahrung, dass die Fische aus dem Rhein alle etwas moderig schmecken. (Hatte allerdings bis heute auch nur Weißfische).



Da hilft nur probieren :m Meiner Erfahrung nach schmecken Weißfische wesentlich eher moderig als Raubfische - von daher sehe ich gute Chancen, dass der Fisch von allein schon nicht moderig schmeckt.
Gegen Modergeschmack hilft meines Wissens nach entweder lebend wässern, oder Einlaken (in einer Lake mit Weißwein)/ Einlegen in Buttermilch.

#h


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

ich hatte mal einen hecht aus einem altarm vom rhein, da musste ich fast k***** als ich ihn ausnehmen wollte, so gestunken hat er als ich ihn aufgeschnitten habe! 

alle anderen hechte, zander und barsche aus m rhein waren aber immer einwandfrei! kein bisschen gerochen!


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal einen hecht aus einem altarm vom rhein, da musste ich fast k***** als ich ihn ausnehmen wollte, so gestunken hat er als ich ihn aufgeschnitten habe!
> 
> alle anderen hechte, zander und barsche aus m rhein waren aber immer einwandfrei! kein bisschen gerochen!



dann nimm mal nen schellfisch aus.
der ist aber trotzdem sehr lecker.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*



antonio schrieb:


> dann nimm mal nen schellfisch aus.
> der ist aber trotzdem sehr lecker.
> 
> antonio


 


Der riecht ja auch nicht, sondern nur die "Plempe"
im Inneren.
Vernünftig gesäubert, riecht er nicht mehr als jeder 
andere Salzwasserfisch. Falls doch, so liegt es an deinen Fingern.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

jup ist richtig.
der hecht roch aber auch beim aufschneiden, ob er nach dem säubern roch hat er ja nicht verraten.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*



antonio schrieb:


> jup ist richtig.
> der hecht roch aber auch beim aufschneiden, ob er nach dem säubern roch hat er ja nicht verraten.
> 
> antonio


 

Hast *du* keine Nase?


----------



## heinzi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

Ich hatte mal einen Waller aus der Naab probiert und der schmeckte auch muffig. Ein einheimischer Koch sagte mir daraufhin das der muffige Geschmack durch die dünne Fettschicht, die gleich unter der Haut sitzt, verursacht wird. Hier würde sich der Geschmack "ablagern". Er gab mir den Rat dem Fisch die Haut abzuziehen und ggf noch das wenige Fett auf dem Fleisch noch mit einem Messer abzukratzen. #c


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hast *du* keine Nase?



doch aber ich war nich dabei.

antonio


----------



## Indivi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

Also danke für die Tipps,
ich habe jetzt einfach um alles auszuschließen den Hecht filetiert und er ist jetzt mit jeder Menge Salz, Butter, Sahne, Kräuter (vorwiegend Dill), Knoblauch und Zwiebeln im Ofen 

Ach @ Stoney0066: Ich hoffe, du meinst nicht den Altarm bei Heidenfahrt... Genau da habe ich den Hecht erwischt 

Gediegenen Abend noch, Indi

//Nachtrag: Das war das leckerste Fischgericht, welches ich jemals gegessen habe. Sehr zartes und leckeres Fleisch und super leckere Sauße! Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Toten Fisch wässern*

:m
Sehr gut - Rezepte werden gerne entgegengenommen


----------

